# Sudden death 2 gerbils



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if glue on cardboard would cause sudden death in a couple of gerbils? Lost both of my gerbils yesterday and this is the only explaination I can think of.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Cranwelli said:


> Does anyone know if glue on cardboard would cause sudden death in a couple of gerbils? Lost both of my gerbils yesterday and this is the only explaination I can think of.


Sorry to hear this, but yes anything with fumes in it can be harmful to any animal and even us humans if directly exposed.  even if it was something else it is highly unlickley they would both drop dead at the same time.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

thats awful, iv never had a problem with anything i give them, all diff types of cardboard, letters. but mind never used to eat it, yours could of possibly eaten some thinking it was yummy, where they bloated at all? as can cause gas build up or a blockage if their stomach is unable to digest.

but i thought gerbils where pretty indestructible as mine chew anything and everything, even water bottles whether it be plastic or glass.


----------

